# SOLD MARTIN 4 WHEELER BEFORE MARTIN



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

When Martin Archery first introduced there 4 wheeler compound it wasn't made by them. I was going through some of my old bows & came across the Martin M-4 Cougar 4 wheeler that was MFG. for Martin to there spect's buy Astro Bows Inc. in Milwaukee, WI. This was made about 1971 so has been around for a while.
If there is a collector that would be interested in this bow for there collection please send me a PM as getting to a point that need to start eliminating some inventory as have no one in the family that is interested in archery.
I also removed the camo tape that was on limbs & added new pic.


----------



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello
I collect compound bows from the 60s to the 80s.
Your bow is interesting.
Do you want to sell it?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey M-ric,
Checking to see if you received my PM on the older bows? Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back up. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Up for the day. Thanks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sold. Thanks


----------

